# Lathe chuck shield project



## ksierens (Jan 20, 2014)

Just finished a shield for my Craftsman 101.21200 (mk2) lathe and wanted to share.  It was the first time I bent any Plexiglas, but it was really easy.  Just made a form out of 3 2x8's and headed it up to 350 for about 5 minutes.  I also bent up a smaller one for a shield on my mill. I made the bracket so it resembled the carriage stop, and made it so that the shield could be removed by just pulling out the pin.  I also realized that I could use it as an indicator mount, so I added a 1/4"x20 threaded hole on the top of the bracket. The smaller shield can also be clamped to the lathe shield to extend the coverage.  When I was figuring out what size to make it, I made it so it would also fit around the spindle of my Benchmaster mill, but when I added the side piece, I realize it would not work on the mill. Well I guess that means I will have another project to make one for the mill too!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 20, 2014)

Very nice project,  one I'll do when I get back to my shop


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 20, 2014)

ksierens,

That thing looks beautiful, you did an excellent job on the Plexy/Lexan bending. If you want even more protection, you might want to make a traveling shield like this one of mine. It helps protect you from chips when you get away from the head stock (turning long shafts). 

http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2009/01/22/lathe-chip-shield/
http://www.dans-hobbies.com/2009/01/24/finished-lathe-chip-shield/


----------



## ksierens (Jan 20, 2014)

Great idea, and great looking project!  One problem is my tool post is aluminum, but I am sure I can come up with something


----------

